# Fence training



## AJ Johnson (May 1, 2010)

Ok so I just want to know who out there is still developing their dogs by working them behind a fence. In my experience no matter the dog training a dog for protection behind a fence is the ultimate tool for developing confidence, strong mood, and aggresion (edge) in the work. I feel like this is a lost art and needs to be brought back. Does anyone else out there do thiis or is everyone reading this scratching their heads thinking Im nuts LOL. Let me know if I need to explain what I mean and why its so great.

AJ


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I still see this at various Sch clubs all the time. Some have portable fences, others have permanent ones. The club I train with has a double gated entry way on the field, so you can go into a 10x10 area, close one gate, then open another to go onto the field, and we use that area on a regular basis. Or just have the dog outside the field and the helper on the field and use the main perimeter fence. The field we train French Ring on has a section of fencing about 10-12 feet long on the field down at one end, we use it once in awhile, and I've seen the various Schutzhund clubs and seminar givers use it. 

I don't know about PP trainers, haven't really trained in that world in quite a few years, but it's still commonly used in the sport world, for the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## AJ Johnson (May 1, 2010)

Thats good to know I just moved to the Texas area and the park where we train currently needs a fence badly. Its good to know its still being used other places too many people I feel and have noticed are using prey as the sole way to build up a dog where it lacks or needs to overcome a certain situation and this all leads to a strong prey dog but not an overall increase in strength and mood. Im surprised that every club every where does not use it. I dont think their is any other method that effectively builds true confident non-defensive aggression (edge) better then using a fence in the correct manner IMHO


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

AJ Johnson said:


> Ok so I just want to know who out there is still developing their dogs by working them behind a fence. In my experience no matter the dog training a dog for protection behind a fence is the ultimate tool for developing confidence, strong mood, and aggresion (edge) in the work. I feel like this is a lost art and needs to be brought back. Does anyone else out there do thiis or is everyone reading this scratching their heads thinking Im nuts LOL. Let me know if I need to explain what I mean and why its so great.
> 
> AJ


I've seen a few clubs use a fence and I see it as just another training aid. Works great with some dogs and so so with others.
Hardly what I'd call "the ultimate tool"
I've only seen it used with Schutzhund or PP dogs but never with Mondio Ring dogs. Are you doing Schutzhund or Mondio Ring?


----------



## AJ Johnson (May 1, 2010)

Well as with all tools sometimes its the operator and not the tool LOL. I am training for PSA and Mondio. My background however is with Police and PP dogs. Its not better for one or the other its overall development of the spirit and mood within the work. It is however again the Ultimate overall tool when used correctly for developing a dog with true aggression and edge. Of course one thing I have noticed in this sport world is alot of dogs that should be what I call a wash out are still being pushed to be somehting that they are not. SO maybe that encompasses the so so dog you were referring to. Also I said overall tool in developing mood and confidence within itself more of a passive aggresive and I would love an example of a tool that can be utilized to better develop that within a dog. Not trying to sound like a know it all Im being sincere in my question I am always open to knew ideas.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I have used the fence to make a weak dog stronger. But I cant see the purpose for a already strong dog. Can't say I have seen it used with green and patrol dogs. I would rather just see the dog dominate a decoy with a bite or a muzzle. If necessary chase him off the field


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

AJ Johnson said:


> Well as with all tools sometimes its the operator and not the tool LOL. I am training for PSA and Mondio. My background however is with Police and PP dogs. Its not better for one or the other its overall development of the spirit and mood within the work. It is however again the Ultimate overall tool when used correctly for developing a dog with true aggression and edge. Of course one thing I have noticed in this sport world is alot of dogs that should be what I call a wash out are still being pushed to be somehting that they are not. SO maybe that encompasses the so so dog you were referring to. Also I said overall tool in developing mood and confidence within itself more of a passive aggresive and I would love an example of a tool that can be utilized to better develop that within a dog. Not trying to sound like a know it all Im being sincere in my question I am always open to knew ideas.


Got ya now Al. It's the "ultimate training tool" for those super BAD PP and Police dog that you train. Might be too much for the so so sport dogs on the edge of washing out, that some of us train. Your "sincere question" comes across as "the fence is the ultimate training tool, what do you people that train weak sport dogs that I'd wash out think" Whatever 
A better tool for developing mood and confidence?

A TABLE or Bite Box and an experienced decoy that knows what they're doing.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> I have used the fence to make a weak dog stronger. But I cant see the purpose for a already strong dog. Can't say I have seen it used with green and patrol dogs. I would rather just see the dog dominate a decoy with a bite or a muzzle. If necessary chase him off the field


Will, 

I've seen it used the same way. The dog feels secure when he realizes he's somewhat safe with the fence between him and the
bad guy. Also seen it used to keep the dog clean on the H&B


----------



## AJ Johnson (May 1, 2010)

Thats exactly my point. I wish all dogs brought it out of the box and had it all but some weaker dogs need it to develop further. With that said I find alot of people now find themselves focusing on prey to build a dog and IMO that is not really developing the dogs strenth or ability to handle the stress of bite work in a true aggressive manner. I feel it makes them more confident in prey drive but prey drive only. that was the purpose of bringing this up I feel alot of people forget how to buid a dogs strenght and find themselves trying to re invent the whell. I agree that certain aspects of training you just need to try several methods like overcoming certain enviroments and scenarios. However for developing true mood and strenght in a dog that doesnt bring it all out of the box I feel the fence is a great tool if not the ultimate tool to strenghten the spirit and mood in that dog


----------

